# another PPK/S



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

brought home another Interarms PPK/S This one was a Ky State Police Pistol. They were issued ,to them at one time for back up and off duty. 
Has fired a 100 rounds of ball and 1/2 box of silver tips. With out a problem No idea how many rounds fired while a duty weapon.So I will add to carry line up . I going to order a bunch of Corbon and then will test with the DPX .
I'll take a Interarms PPK/S any day over the over priced S&W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Post up a pic when ya get a chance!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How about some pictures and a range report on your new gun for we can enjoy it too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

At least give us a fairly accurate sketch, OK?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no way of posting pictures. I have none of the fancy equipment. The computer Iam on is 6 yr old min. has twice died and been reborn. I am on a phone line with a connection speed of 19.2Kbps and in my area that best you get. From start up to Iam really on line is at least 5 min. If no trouble along way. Till I get rich , better educated on computers and stop buying guns this is it.


----------

